# Cheap calling options to India



## johnnew (Jan 16, 2014)

I recently bought Hello card ,but it works very rarely from my etisalat number.

Are there any other cheaper options like these?
Pls advice.


----------



## johnnew (Jan 16, 2014)

Anyone please


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Skype


----------

